# Basic redirecting question reguarding webpages



## danaeckel (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, I hope I can kill two birds with one stone here, question #1 is basic and stupid, and #2 is more complex.
For #1 I bought an IP camera that I will use for security monitoring. It works great viewing it from a browser from within my network. Now we would like to view it from anywhere on the internet. I have natd compiled in the kernel as well as IPFW running on my FreeBSD gate. I thought the best way to do this would be to set up redirection in natd.conf, however that file doesn't exist in my etc folder. Is it as simple as create the folder, and setup flags in RC.conf to point to the file? Or is there a better way?

Now for #2 I plan to keep this camera up and running for some time, however I plan to setup a webserver on the same system that contains my FW/GATE. What is the best way to set it up so I can access both from the net? My guess would be to redirect port 80 from the camera to something else on the public IP and specify like http://home.server:1025 to take me to the camera, and http://home.server will pull up webpages.

Am I right?
Dana


----------

